# Abby and Jax



## momof2buns (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Meet Abby, our newest fur baby! I hope to update this often, I've already got a blog going at:

http://www.suburbanbuns.blogspot.com

:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG shes gorgeous, look at her dewlap!! BEAUTIFUL!

She looks like a coverbun!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 16, 2009)

I think her lil stretchy bum photo needs to be here too!  That one was my favorite in your intro for her!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Ohh I want to see the stretchy bum photo :O


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL...stretchy bum pic...:biggrin2:






another...:big wink:








Abby had some fun today, she's getting a little more familiar with the room everytime I let her out. No binkies yet, but we're getting close....:bunnybutt:


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwwwwwwh this is now one of my favourite blogs


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 16, 2009)

*momof2buns wrote: *


> LOL...stretchy bum pic...:biggrin2:


Yayyyyy! Such a cute tushie!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

I like her fluffy little legs *faints*


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok...sorry, here's more pics...I'll quit posting-LOL 











Had some fun in photoshop while the kids were napping on saturday. lol






It's obvious we don't love this rabbit. 

:lies


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwh you could of entered her in the contest!!!


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 19, 2009)

Ah! I'm behind on my posting.

Abby in the bathroom..."No mom, I am NOT getting arag bath...forget it."






Ah! The life...






I'm loafin:






I know she looks a little skinny in this picture, I'm not sure why, she won't eat much, even the lady who we adopted her from said that she is a picky eater and they have had trouble getting her to gain weight...may have to take her to the vet for a teeth check.:?






My kid brother and me...trust takes a while.



:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Feb 19, 2009)

*momof2buns wrote: *


> LOL...stretchy bum pic...:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh.... You are absolutely killing me with these photos!!!!! :faint:Way too cute!!!!

My first thought when I click on you blog, was that I noticed how tiny and sweet Abby's face is. She is adorable and looks to be a little character. Let us know when she treats you to her firstbinkies. You are going to be soooooo thrilled when she allows you to witness her ability to maneuver in the air. 

myheart

p.s. Don't let anyone bunny-nab her, she is too precious....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG look at that sweet little scrunched nose and that adorable bunny butt!!!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahhh! Too cute! Abby is just adorable!


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 20, 2009)

Got a new leash/harness today! Abby LOVES the semi-freedom outside now. She's pretty well behaved with it actually. No freaking out, which is always a good thing. LOL




"Good grief dad, when are you going to mow this?"






Posing pretty:






Enough excersise for today, I'm pooped.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 20, 2009)

What a cute bunny! I love the face and the bum!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol, you call that grass long! You should see our garden! Abby, you're too cute


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 22, 2009)

Awh! She's so cute! And I love all the pictures, especially the tushie one  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

Abby is so cute. I'm in love with her.


----------



## momof2buns (Mar 1, 2009)

Abby doing what she does best, flattening the carpet. LOL She's such a cutie pie, I've never had a rabbit just sprawl out on the floor or do so many dead bunny flops like she does.






"See mom, I'd be a good big sister." lol:






We have a new visitor this week!! We're bunnysitting Caiman for my friend while she's visiting her grandkids out of state. :biggrin2:


----------



## Amanda4bunnies (Mar 16, 2009)

aww...now this makes want bunny sooooooooooooooooo much more!!!
gee......:rofl: :inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you making a new blog for Jax or do you want me to rename this one Abby and Jax?


----------



## momof2buns (Mar 17, 2009)

That would be wonderful if you could rename it Abby and Jax

Thanks Minda!! I gotta update, with more pics.

Well, still no other info on finding another veterinarian that will spay Abby. I know of one other clinic that I will try, if they won't then it looks like we'll be going to the Dallas/Ft Worth area... 

We will be leaving for our first camping trip with the kids tomorrow, I am Sooooo tempted to bring Abby with us but since we're going to the zoo first thing, I'm certainly not going to leave her in the car. Check in time at the campsite is at 2:00pm so she can't go.:cry1:

Jax is so tiny! He scared me the other day as he had some diarrhea going on. It started after Abby attatcked him so I guess it was stress related. Poor little guy, I put him in my room by our bed with a big nest of hay in a nestbox. He was fine after that.






Blurry, but she was grunting at him and I had to be referee...geez I can't wait until she's SPAYED! Ugh. I've never seen this side of her, she's so sweet to us...


----------



## Numbat (Mar 17, 2009)

Awwh, they're so cute together :blushan: This reminded me straight away of Abby :bunnybutt: 

Btw why were you called momof2buns when you only had one?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 17, 2009)

Aww what a precious girl...Abby is just the cutest little thing


----------

